# Please Read... Best thing I ever came across



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

My first draft of this post was entirely too long and confusing. I wouldn't want to read through all that if I were you all, so I just deleted it and am re-writing it. ---------------------------------I am highly recommending _Heather's Tummy Care_ product, *Acacia Powder*. She has a number of products to offer, but I chose the peppermint oil capsules (which are not necessarily unique to her site, you can get them anywhere) and, most importantly, the Acacia Powder, which as far as I know, IS unique to her site. Unless someone has found it elsewhere.*Acacia Powder intends to improve the following symptoms:-- the number of movements you have each day-- the TYPE of movements (solid VS D) -- the urgency associated-- allows for good flora production in digestive system (so works great WITH a pro-biotic)* As is the case with most of us with IBS-D, those factors are the difference between making it to work or not, leaving the house or not, etc. I decided it was worth a try. I honestly was just like willing to try anything anyone recommended, nothing could be worse than what I was dealing with. I ordered it and figured what the hell. I've been using it for maybe three weeks now, and like I said I experienced such a dramatic difference. Maybe these results aren't typical but they are: Solid BMs (CRAZINESS), ONCE a morning -MAYYYBE twice (totally crazy), and decreased urgency (thank god). Anyway.. highly recommend the Acacia Powder. Google it and look at the reviews. There were a few on her site of people saying the powder didn't really seem to help much, so that's obviously a possibility for anyone; however, for me it's been simply wonderful. Use it according to the instructions (she says it takes like a week to fully begin to work, though I saw results almost immediately) and give it a chance. Here is the current regiment I follow, (spread out throughout the day) and it seems to be working for me extremely well:-- Acacia Powder in a big water bottle that I drink from the entire day, or half the dose in the bottle and the other half sprinkled on food;-- Peppermint Capsule in the morning on an empty stomach (I'm iffy on these)-- two colostrum per day (recommended by a fellow member here);-- a gummy multivitamin (three times a week);-- and a pro-biotic (three times a week). NOTE: Heather's site is heavy on the _diet_ aspect to IBS management. I'm not so sure any of the above would work if I hadn't ALSO pin pointed my trigger foods and eliminated them almost completely from my diet. So remember that these are all part of a holistic approach to IBS management, not isolated miracle workers ( unfortunately







)good luck and I hope you are able to see some improvements.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Are you recommending colostrum or acacia powder?


----------



## ishylynn (Jul 23, 2012)

I also use acacia powder. I find it's a good source of fiber, though it hasn't quite had the miracle effects that the original poster described. I like it better than psyllium husk, though.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi.. Sorry I was unclear and long winded in that story... I am recommending acacia powder. I also like colostrum, sooo I guess I'd recommend that too aha.. I was just including colostrum as part of how I even began looking around for remedies that lead me to acacia powder. I was under the impression for many yrs that there was no one out there w my problem and nothing out there to fix it except Librax and other prescriptions that didn't do squat for me. So I get super excited when I find something actually works. Ishylynn: I'm glad acacia powder works better for you, even if it's not as miraculous for you as it has been for me. I do have to do things in conjunction w the acacia powder, diet is a big deal on Heathers website, and she puts a lot of stress on eating for IBS in addition to any supplements being taken. Since tomato sauce is an issue for me, I can't very well eat Tomato sauce based dishes three times a week and think the powder will still work. It's only part of a wholistic approach to a management regiment.


----------



## Owen Kellogg (Aug 13, 2012)

I just got Heather's Peppermint capsules in the mail today. I'll probably try one tomorrow on an empty stomach if I have any symptoms.I just went today -for the first time- to a massage therapist to have "visceral manipulation". I'm symptom-free right now. I'll see how it goes in the morning. If I have ongoing positive results, I'll post my experience here.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow visceral manipulation... that sounds cool. My anxiety disorder tends to prevent me from even going to do things like that unfortunately. I usually just make my boyfriend give me a head, face and shoulder massage. I have my own little massage movements that I do on my abdomen when cramping gets bad (which, thanks to the Acacia Powder is practically non existent). And yes that stuff does help immensely. I hope that works out well for you. When you says you're symptom free after just this one visit, what does that mean for you?Also, the peppermint capsule I'm not entirely sold on. I feel like most of the time they open up in my stomach as opposed to the intestines like they're intended to do, and that leaves me burping up peppermint for an hour. Which I guess isn't HORRIBLE but it kind of feels a little weird in my stomach. I've read that other brands (also cheaper brands) of peppermint capsules have better "enteric coatings" and thus are less likely to open up in the stomach before getting to the intestines. Definitely let me know if you have peppermint burps!


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

StellaMuro said:


> Hi.. Sorry I was unclear and long winded in that story... I am recommending acacia powder. I also like colostrum, sooo I guess I'd recommend that too aha.. I was just including colostrum as part of how I even began looking around for remedies that lead me to acacia powder. I was under the impression for many yrs that there was no one out there w my problem and nothing out there to fix it except Librax and other prescriptions that didn't do squat for me. So I get super excited when I find something actually works. Ishylynn: I'm glad acacia powder works better for you, even if it's not as miraculous for you as it has been for me. I do have to do things in conjunction w the acacia powder, diet is a big deal on Heathers website, and she puts a lot of stress on eating for IBS in addition to any supplements being taken. Since tomato sauce is an issue for me, I can't very well eat Tomato sauce based dishes three times a week and think the powder will still work. It's only part of a wholistic approach to a management regiment.


I had bad luck with peppermint capsules. It caused a lot of burning in my urethra. The Acacia powder sounds interesting. I have 3 or four solid movements each day. Its driving me nuts and sending my hemorrhoid pain through the roof. Any thoughts on using this powder when I don't have diarrhea?


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

eek burnig in your urethra? thats awful. that burning is probably the intense cooling effect that peppermint has. my stomach has a "burning" effect but its actually that menthol-y icy hot effect. not everyone is a fan of the peppermint oil, including myself... though I've heard it can change drastically w differnet brands, so perhaps we could try that. The capsules should be dissolvin in the intestines not the stomach, therefore if your experiencing discomfor in your urethra, that tells me the capsule is dissolving too quickly, before it gets to the intestines, and is havnig the kidneys flush it out, essentially rendering it useless. as far as the Acacia Powder working for non diarrhea symptoms, Im not sure. if i were you, Id join her site (it takes like one second amd she never sends you anything spammish) and write to her. The acacia powder label says it can be used to IBS C too, but im not so sure thats what you have? It COULD help w your frequency I suppose. Only way to know for sure is to ask her as clearly as possible. Include the kind of IBS you predominantly deal w. I dont want to say yeah of course itll work! Bc i dont know that. I have diarrhea issues so thats all I can really speak for. best of luck it if you decide to try it


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Stella, how are you doing? Still well I hope? You convinced me to give it a go and I am on day 3. I was really doubtful because adding fiber of any kind (fibercon, citrucel, etc) in the past has been such a negative thing for me I thought maybe I was ultra-sensitive to fiber. I know that probably doesn't make sense, but we all probably have multiple theories on why we are defective. Anyway, so far so good. I will preface that with I did take an Imodium yesterday morning because I had two appointments (I'm in sales and asking someone if you can take a #### in their house is not ideal). I did notice it was easy to go if that makes sense this morning and I also did not have urgency. I do take colostrum (have for over a year) and probiotics too. One negative and this might be more to the Imodium, but I was very windy last night until this morning. This is unfortunately typical for me when I slow things down with Imodium or something. I'm not ready to call this a success just yet but so far so good.....let us know how you're doing and if you still think it's helping a lot.


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

I take the probiotic Digestive Advantage every day. I just take one capsule a day. Is that all right?Susan


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

skdenn said:


> I take the probiotic Digestive Advantage every day. I just take one capsule a day. Is that all right?Susan


Can you clarify what you are asking? As far as I know Digestive Advantage is an ok probiotic. Doctors won't really say what is the best probiotic often because most of them don't have the studies done to prove that they have a benefit. Some doctors don't think they help at all. The ones my doctor said have had multiple studies done that prove their benefit are from the bigger companies (who can afford the studies). These are Florastor, VSL#3, and a few others.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

XXXBerto55 said:


> Stella, how are you doing? Still well I hope? You convinced me to give it a go and I am on day 3. I was really doubtful because adding fiber of any kind (fibercon, citrucel, etc) in the past has been such a negative thing for me I thought maybe I was ultra-sensitive to fiber. I know that probably doesn't make sense, but we all probably have multiple theories on why we are defective. Anyway, so far so good. I will preface that with I did take an Imodium yesterday morning because I had two appointments (I'm in sales and asking someone if you can take a #### in their house is not ideal). I did notice it was easy to go if that makes sense this morning and I also did not have urgency. I do take colostrum (have for over a year) and probiotics too. One negative and this might be more to the Imodium, but I was very windy last night until this morning. This is unfortunately typical for me when I slow things down with Imodium or something. I'm not ready to call this a success just yet but so far so good.....let us know how you're doing and if you still think it's helping a lot.


I am trying it too. This is day two. Am starting with 1/2 tsp. Was pretty nauseaus(excuse my spelling)







yesterday, but know that can happen.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi all, I'm doing okay. I had a couple of high stress/high anxiety days the last few days. A lot of preparing for student teaching as part of my Master's degree in teaching. I have been dreading this for years, and I start on Tuesday. I've been in orientations and such. The whole thing makes me insanely anxious, and that typically wreaks havoc on my IBS. So my condition the last couple of days hasn't been perfect but I knew that was going to happen. Since beginning the Acacia powder, my symptoms while under immense stress and anxiety, though still around, are unbelievably more tolerable. I still have to "go" like three or four times, but honestly before the Acacia it was about 7-10 times. So I'll take the 3-4. That is, to clarify, only when I am extremely anxious. On normal days when I have seemingly nothing to do or nothing to be anxious about, I go once, maybe twice in the am and thats it. Pre-acacia, I was going 4-7 times. No more cramping, no more horrible looking diarrhea-- I always used to say it looked "angry"... and I can honestly say that it no longer looks "angry" lol... in fact, it's practically fully solid every time and that is nothing short of a miracle. SOLID! !?! Unless I'm very anxious and then it's much looser, but still not as bad as it was pre-Acacia. XXXbert: I'm happy you are doing well on the Acacia. I noticed a change very quickly. Interestingly enough I have never taken Immodium. I am PETRIFIED that it is going to like wear off at a really inopportune time and cause whatever it was preventing to just rush out. I have some really stressful days coming up very soon... I am wondering if I should give it a go. You mentioned the fiber thing... I also have been very sensitive to fiber, any of those fiber tabs or fiber powders you mentioned kill me. I think the difference with Acacia is that it's soluble, as opposed to insoluble. Insoluble fibers are like vegetables and stuff and should be eaten with soluble fibers like pasta and bread. Soluble fibers can be eaten alone, and on an empty stomach so they tend to not have such harsh effects. As for the other supplements you mentioned, you sound like you're on pretty much the same regiment as me. How many colostrum do you take? I find myself often forgetting to take those and then I only take one when I do actually remember. But I think I should start taking more, perhaps two a day. VLS #3 is a pretty great probiotic from what I hear, but I havent tried it yet. I was taking Florastor, then it ran out and now I'm taking a GNC brand. I only take one every other day though. The ACacia is supposed to be a good supplement to a probiotic.. If you use Heather's Acacia, you might have seen on the can that it says it's a "_*PRE*_-biotic", allowing for the _PRO_-biotic to better grow. I really hope that you continue to see some positive results from the Acacia. Be sure to follow the instructions on dosage. I pour some into a water bottle and drink from the bottle throughout the day, and then sprinkle some onto a meal at night.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

rudibear said:


> I am trying it too. This is day two. Am starting with 1/2 tsp. Was pretty nauseaus(excuse my spelling)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting... I don't get nauseous with the powder, I get nauseous with the peppermint oil and/or if i take a multivitamin. Take it with food if you're your stomach is sensitive. You shouldn't really be experiencing nausea with this powder if you're taking it with a food. Not that I'm a doctor or an expert, but its a very gentle formula. Try it with food. sprinkle it on a piece of bread and eat the bread. Or spread the dose out throughout the day. I put some in my water bottle and drink from the bottle all morning. Aside from the nausea, do you see any other changes? Consistency? Frequency?


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

StellaMuro said:


> Interesting... I don't get nauseous with the powder, I get nauseous with the peppermint oil and/or if i take a multivitamin. Take it with food if you're your stomach is sensitive. You shouldn't really be experiencing nausea with this powder if you're taking it with a food. Not that I'm a doctor or an expert, but its a very gentle formula. Try it with food. sprinkle it on a piece of bread and eat the bread. Or spread the dose out throughout the day. I put some in my water bottle and drink from the bottle all morning. Aside from the nausea, do you see any other changes? Consistency? Frequency?


This is day three. Only was nauseous the first day. Usually have 3-4 bowel movements a day. Day two, only had two. So far today, only 1. But I am the pessimistic type. Will need a longer test to sell me on it. Like several weeks. Main problem today are hemorrhoids. They are in a definite uproar. Heading for a hot bath soon. A colorectal surgeon on 9/19. Will see if I need to have the buggers removed.Thanks much for the tip on Heathers Acacia powder.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

StellaMuro said:


> XXXbert: I'm happy you are doing well on the Acacia. I noticed a change very quickly. Interestingly enough I have never taken Immodium. I am PETRIFIED that it is going to like wear off at a really inopportune time and cause whatever it was preventing to just rush out. I have some really stressful days coming up very soon... I am wondering if I should give it a go. You mentioned the fiber thing... I also have been very sensitive to fiber, any of those fiber tabs or fiber powders you mentioned kill me. I think the difference with Acacia is that it's soluble, as opposed to insoluble. Insoluble fibers are like vegetables and stuff and should be eaten with soluble fibers like pasta and bread. Soluble fibers can be eaten alone, and on an empty stomach so they tend to not have such harsh effects.


I take 1-3 Colostrum daily. Most days I take two in the morning with the probiotics (odd by the way that this site of all sites, has a spellcheck has no idea how I am mis-spelling probiotics...I can't be that far off). I currently have a vitamins shoppe brand probiotic (which I don't recommend because it has FOS) with another one, Thorne Research Bacillus Coagulans. I believe the Bacillus Coagulans is helping, however, I believe it was expensive. My personal theory is the probiotics basically feed on the Colostrum and that is what helps them work in your gut. I will probably exhaust the supply I have and then I would like to try the VSL#3 as a lot of people say it helps even though its spendy. So far so good with the fiber though, reduced my urgency so far which is my main complaint (hopefully not a placebo effect).


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

rudibear said:


> This is day three. Only was nauseous the first day. Usually have 3-4 bowel movements a day. Day two, only had two. So far today, only 1. But I am the pessimistic type. Will need a longer test to sell me on it. Like several weeks. Main problem today are hemorrhoids. They are in a definite uproar. Heading for a hot bath soon. A colorectal surgeon on 9/19. Will see if I need to have the buggers removed.Thanks much for the tip on Heathers Acacia powder.


Ok great to hear. I am also a pessimist by nature... well.. I prefer to call myself a "realist" but no one ever seems to buy that ahha... I sat here for SO long not even knowing this whole community of people was out there, not trying remedies, not having anyone suggest anything to me.. I thought I was doomed forever. But then I became part of this community and suddenly normal pessimism went away.. everything I saw was worth a shot. I took someones advice on here a few months and started the colostrum.. it helped for sure, and to pay it forward, when I discovered something else that worked, I wanted to advise others just like I had been advised. When it comes to these things, I often wonder how much of it is "psychosomatic", or "mental". Like the placebo effect type thing. I don't know. If you sabotage your thinking, will the supplement not work? Likewise, if you try something that's a scam but think it's going to work, does it work? I think the acacia fiber is a good thing to take. And you know what at this point, for me, I don't care if it's actually friggin' ground up paper.. it's working! ahahhah With this stuff, I try to keep an open mind. But then again, I'm new to the remedy attempts and seem to be having good luck with them. To the people who have tried everything on Earth and haven't seen a single improvement, I understand pessimism. Good luck to you with this. and like I said in a previous post, be sure to follow the dosage directions. You have to eventually increase it. Check back PS to everyone: Acacia Powder is available outside of the "Heather's" line; often for cheaper. I bought a huge can of Heather's stuff, and I love it so far, but perhaps, to cut costs a little, when it runs out I will switch to a different brand.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I take 1-3 Colostrum daily. Most days I take two in the morning with the probiotics (odd by the way that this site of all sites, has a spellcheck has no idea how I am mis-spelling probiotics...I can't be that far off). I currently have a vitamins shoppe brand probiotic (which I don't recommend because it has FOS) with another one, Thorne Research Bacillus Coagulans. I believe the Bacillus Coagulans is helping, however, I believe it was expensive. My personal theory is the probiotics basically feed on the Colostrum and that is what helps them work in your gut. I will probably exhaust the supply I have and then I would like to try the VSL#3 as a lot of people say it helps even though its spendy. So far so good with the fiber though, reduced my urgency so far which is my main complaint (hopefully not a placebo effect).


Gotcha. Yeah I'd like to try the VSL3, too, but yes it is definitely $$. At GNC they give you 20% for the first week of every month, so I stock up on my probiotics and the colostrum there (btw, I also am not sure how "they" expect us to spell probiotic.. pro-biotic even has a problem.. it would seem spell check doesn't like the word "biotic" ahhaha). I just worry that even the acacia fiber can't hold up to the power of anxiety. It just destroys my stomach. complete and total destruction. :/ That might be where the Imodium needs to step in.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

StellaMuro said:


> Gotcha. Yeah I'd like to try the VSL3, too, but yes it is definitely $$. At GNC they give you 20% for the first week of every month, so I stock up on my probiotics and the colostrum there (btw, I also am not sure how "they" expect us to spell probiotic.. pro-biotic even has a problem.. it would seem spell check doesn't like the word "biotic" ahhaha). I just worry that even the acacia fiber can't hold up to the power of anxiety. It just destroys my stomach. complete and total destruction. :/ That might be where the Imodium needs to step in.


I used to fear the imodium but no more. I think his name is JMC09, anyway on here all the time said he didn't understand everyone's fear of imodium. I don't know why but I had all but stopped taking imodium but it works and wears off for me in a day. I used to rebound (have bad day after the imodium) but not anymore. Since I read that for whatever reason I have taken one or two a week when I knew I had stuff to do. It works for me and then it wears off. Try half a tablet first, then if that doesn't work do a full one.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

yeah my two fears are that i will "rebound", as you call it, and ruin my morning. if i need to be somewhere 5 days week, do i take the immodium 5 days a week and then clear my weekend schedule? haha i actually bought a pack of imodiums for some exams days i had a month ago and never used them. and this leads to my second fear... that it will somehow react badly with my already sesnitive stomach and do more harm than good. i guess theres no harm in trying it out when I dont have anything important to do for a couple days, just in case. thanks


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

StellaMuro said:


> yeah my two fears are that i will "rebound", as you call it, and ruin my morning. if i need to be somewhere 5 days week, do i take the immodium 5 days a week and then clear my weekend schedule? haha i actually bought a pack of imodiums for some exams days i had a month ago and never used them. and this leads to my second fear... that it will somehow react badly with my already sesnitive stomach and do more harm than good. i guess theres no harm in trying it out when I dont have anything important to do for a couple days, just in case. thanks


I think you are overthinking them. Try a Saturday or something....I don't even think it's possible for them to make you have D.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I used to fear the imodium but no more. I think his name is JMC09, anyway on here all the time said he didn't understand everyone's fear of imodium. I don't know why but I had all but stopped taking imodium but it works and wears off for me in a day. I used to rebound (have bad day after the imodium) but not anymore. Since I read that for whatever reason I have taken one or two a week when I knew I had stuff to do. It works for me and then it wears off. Try half a tablet first, then if that doesn't work do a full one.


I saw my name mentioned and thought i'd pop in regarding imodium,lol.I only use imodium as a top up to my codeine and a dose has to be 4 tablets at a time for me.Im glad to see that you have found a routine that works for you as we are all different.I for example will avoid imodium any later than mid afternoon as it makes things difficult for me in the following morning.It doesnt take away the urge for me but leaves me passing tiny pebble like stools and causes terrible incomplete evacuation which is much worse than normal and causes me to have a horrible day.Good luck with your routine.


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

So I tried Imodium on Tuesday, a very stressful day, and I was good. Nothing bad to report, but I do see what some were saying about it kind hardening everything up the days that follow. But honestly, I'm good with that. When you have diarrhea everyday for yrs, having a little blockage is more than tolerable. Yay Imodium!How is everyone doing with the acacia? Some of you said you'd begun taking it... Improvements?


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

StellaMuro said:


> So I tried Imodium on Tuesday, a very stressful day, and I was good. Nothing bad to report, but I do see what some were saying about it kind hardening everything up the days that follow. But honestly, I'm good with that. When you have diarrhea everyday for yrs, having a little blockage is more than tolerable. Yay Imodium!How is everyone doing with the acacia? Some of you said you'd begun taking it... Improvements?


I think I tend to agree with your title of this post. It has worked wonders for me. Is it a miracle cure? No, but it has cut my symptoms in half at least. I will say, I have been taking a motofen every other day because I am in sales and certain days can't have IBS issues. I didn't take Motofen regularly because of the "rebound" issues I spoke of, but I don't really have that with the acacia. Additionally it has really cut down gas issues and when I have a BM, it feels more "complete". I'm not buying stock in Heather just yet as I want to see months of improvement and hopefully keep improving. I will say, yesterday I ate some greasy chinese food. I had an "urgent" response and then for the next two or three hours my confidence was shot (although I didn't actually go). It mostly got me nervous because I had taken a motofen in the morning and usually that puts stuff on lockdown for the day (and to a lesser extent the next day). The struggle I think is that you get so conditioned to having problems that you have problems. I was in the grocery store last night and got a bit of tummy gurgling and almost got out of line. I checked out, drove 45 minutes home and didn't actually go for probably two hours after I thought I was going to have to. I wish there was a way to "reset" my brain (please nobody try to sell me hypnosis tapes). I have been mixing a half teaspoon with about a quarter cup of Lifeway keefer and using this to take my probiotic and colostrum. I also was taking a prilosec that an allergist recommended, however, I have had SIBO and have read some people believe this to be due to low stomach acid. I think I am going to ditch the prilosec as numerous GI doctors have never even mentioned it and I don't get frequent heartburn. I am going to get some more L-Glutamine and probably try to replace my probiotic with VSL#3 (at least a few days each week) as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

How about a free idea?Have you tried mindfulness meditation. You don't have to buy anything as you can do it yourself at home, and I'm sure you can find instructions on line if you did want to try it. Although some people do like taking courses or using various aids like a tape.http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/choke/201106/how-mindfulness-meditation-alters-the-brain


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Xxxberto55: you're basically explaining all my same feelings... I have had that issue on line at the grocery store. That wave of panic/stomach bubbling/heat flash... I got that today while student Teaching... But I know that cognitive behavioral therapy is pretty designed for that exact experience... Training your mind to "will It away" , so to speak, is a skill that we need to master for sure. I think I've done an okay job of doing that on my own... Albeit half assed, but we all develop our own little ways of coping and calming ourselves down... For me.. It's smiling and taking a deep breathe. It's almost unbelievable what a smile and a deep breathe does for the psyche. It doesn't always work, but it seems to work best when the body is tricking you into thinking you're going to have an attack (like what you mentioned at the grocery store), as opposed to when you really are having a legitimate attack-- something no thoughts can stop. But I recommend that little piece of advice... We forget to breathe, we get scared, we get panicky about embarrassing ourselves... It's important to smile and breathe.. It tricks the mind into being happy. I also sometimes just start talking to someone if I start to feel weird... Talking to others distracts the mind out of the stomach issues. That mindful meditation stuff sounds similar. So much of this disorder is centered around trauma of past embarrassment or potential embarrassment, and that's all in the head.. The mind plays tricks on us and we have to learn how to play the tricks back







. I'm glad the Acacia is havin a positive effect on you! I had an unreal stressful day today, and I barely went to bathroom. Something that is nearly unheard of for me. I even spent half the night up with anxiety attacks and it still didn't blow out my stomach like it usually does. Without the added worry of that, my anxiety kind of didn't have anything to work off of, and went away. I got a little panicky at the school, while waiting around (waiting is usually a trigger for my anxiety) , but I "willed it away" and busied myself w something else. I credit the Acacia. And Imodium lol. And my cooperating teacher even has IBS and anxiety! I couldn't believe it when she told me.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

StellaMuro said:


> Hi.. Sorry I was unclear and long winded in that story... I am recommending acacia powder. I also like colostrum, sooo I guess I'd recommend that too aha.. I was just including colostrum as part of how I even began looking around for remedies that lead me to acacia powder. I was under the impression for many yrs that there was no one out there w my problem and nothing out there to fix it except Librax and other prescriptions that didn't do squat for me. So I get super excited when I find something actually works. Ishylynn: I'm glad acacia powder works better for you, even if it's not as miraculous for you as it has been for me. I do have to do things in conjunction w the acacia powder, diet is a big deal on Heathers website, and she puts a lot of stress on eating for IBS in addition to any supplements being taken. Since tomato sauce is an issue for me, I can't very well eat Tomato sauce based dishes three times a week and think the powder will still work. It's only part of a wholistic approach to a management regiment.


Been on acacia powder about 10 days now. Number of trips to the bathroom have dropped. But I also changed my probiotic. Am taking Garden of Life raw probiotics twice a day. So who knows what is making the difference.Saw a new GI yesterday. He is not familiar with either product, but is much more responsive then my first GI. He is setting me up with a CT scan to check for any blockages or diverticulitis. If that shows nothing he will treat me for SIBO. No testing for that first as tests tend to be unreliable. If no improvement then it probably is IBS and adhesions from surgery. Everything else will have been ruled out. See a surgeon on the 19th about my hemorrhoids. Hope they settle down by then. Really don't want anymore surgery.


----------



## only21 (Sep 11, 2012)

*For all of those trying peppermint capsules, FREEZE THEM before you take them, that way, they'll thaw out in your intestines rather than in your stomach. And anyway, what's wrong with a little peppermint breath? Do the burps burn?*


----------



## shirley c (Sep 11, 2007)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I used to fear the imodium but no more. I think his name is JMC09, anyway on here all the time said he didn't understand everyone's fear of imodium. I don't know why but I had all but stopped taking imodium but it works and wears off for me in a day. I used to rebound (have bad day after the imodium) but not anymore. Since I read that for whatever reason I have taken one or two a week when I knew I had stuff to do. It works for me and then it wears off. Try half a tablet first, then if that doesn't work do a full one.


I have a prescription for Loperamide 2 mg capsule instead of the Imodium. I do not know if it is stronger that Imodium over the counter, but it is cheaper. It does work well for me. However, I am going through one of my really bad IBS-D rounds. I have not tried the colostom or probiotics, but I am at the "desperate enough to try anything" stage. I am on disability for the IBS. I loved my job and loved working with kids as a HS Choral Director. I was at the point of having to go home and "clean up" because I could not make it to the bathroom due to the damage of my first childbirth (40 years ago this month). My problem came in 1995 when I decided to eat very little so I could stay in the choral room and on stage with 185 students rehearsing for the musical "George-M". I lost too much weight too fast, so one day I crashed, and that was my last day of teaching. I have a big problem with my thinking and I work at just accepting what I have had for so many years. For me, I know that IBS-D always wins. I appreciate the info on pre and pro-biotics. I have been considering VSL#3, but it is expensive. But you have given some other directions to try.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Loperamide 2mg is exactly the same drug as imodium except that some manufacturers add an anti gas product to the over the counter imodium too.Manufacturing processes can be slightly different as they are a generic drug now.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

Stella, how are you holding up? Like most things I have tried, the success of it has worn off a bit. Not sure it is helping at all, although with the urgency, I believe it has (somewhat). Just started VSL#3 as well, so not sure how the two will interact. Honestly, most weekends I drink, but I am considering a month or two of no drinking coupled with VSL#3, colostrum, L- Glutamine, and a low-fodmap diet to see if I can make any progress in "healing" my intestines. I have been SIBO positive twice and done the antibiotics three times. I definitely pay the day after drinking. I also drink quite a bit of coffee (although I drank no coffee for a while with no change) but I put sugar in it which for sure feeds bacteria (good and bad). I do believe in the Dr. Snow theory of your body dumps a bunch of water into your intestines (thus causing d) after eating because your intestines react to food or acid or whatever. I'm not sure what is the exact cause of this (bad bacteria overgrowth, too much stomach acid, hormonal imbalance, etc) but I definitely have a BM close to eating. So I am thinking if I can heal my gut and create a "buffer" between the intestines and the food or acid or whatever it might help my condition. Maybe I'm way off base, but I can't see anyway my plan of attack can hurt. But definitely let me know how you are doing on the Acacia!


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello! I apologize for the extended radio silence. I am student teaching until December and it is literally taking up every waking moment of my life. I have fleeting thoughts of other things going on, like this forum, a friend I should call, returning someone's message, going grocery shopping.... But at the end of the day, my mind is consumed with school-related must-do's and everything else gets pushed to the way side. That and by the time I DO have time to do any of those things, I'm too tired and just don't want to. But today is Sunday and I am not working at his moment, so I wanted to make sure I got on here.My stomach has been amazing. I dump like a tablespoon of the acacia into a big water bottle and drink it all day. I still do not eat a number of trigger foods, i have lost 5lbs due to it. I take a half or a whole Imodium most days of the week, for backup, though I often feel like I neednt take it at all. I'm still just over cautious from years of problems, I guess. I have one BM a day, it is rock hard, and I haven't experienced cramping in months. Even on days where I feel like I might have issues, my BMs are still nothing even close to what they were prior to all this. Because of my improvements with this, my generalized anxiety has immensely diminished. I got formally observed by an adviser on Thursday, and while yes I was anxious all night the night before, I had maybe two BMs(no diarrhea like it would have usually been), and did a great job during the observation. So many things went wrong in the minutes before my lesson began, too, and I still managed. In prior times, I'd have been up the entire night with anxiety heat flashes and would have terrible diarrhea with cramping all morning, and then more anxiety over whether or not Id have to go to the bathroom in the middle of my lesson, or on the way there, or whatever. Now? I drive to school with very very few issues, if any. I am busy, content, and much healthier than I was before. It couldn't have been healthy to have terrible diarrhea 6-7 times a day everyday for two years. The way my stomach would feel, the way my ass would feel honestly, just could not have been good for me. Eliminating my trigger foods was step number one, and what I feel is the biggest step. Nothing I'm doing now would matter a lick if I hadn't sat down and really made connections between certain foods and getting sick. So far, I have eliminated: tomato sauce (I'm Italian, so this is particularly dreadful), yogurt, red meat (I think this has contributed immensely, and helped w the weight loss), butter, excessive mayonnaise, salad dressing (unless it's a very light coating of my own homemade balsamic vinaigrette), oil in general (the balsamic dressing I make has a very small amount of EVOO), chocolate chip cookies/chocolate, and coffee (haven't drank it in years but it was an important one to mention). Peanut butter tends to bother me but once in awhile I like to have an English muffin with pb and j. Now, I eat natures valley crunchy granola bars, nutrigrain bars, cold cuts, chicken, vegetables, and gluten free/ organic things. I save money because my shopping trips don't consist of $175 worth of sh*t making me sick. $40 and I'm good for a couple weeks. I went out to eat last week and got rainbow trout with vegetables. It's possible. One other thing I wanted to add, is about red meat. I learned recently that non-organic meat and poultry are often treated with all sorts of supplements, such as antibiotics, arsenic, pain killers, etc. The one that stood out most to me was the antibiotic. A lot of us with IBS- PI would know that it was likely a tough shock of antibiotics thatnstrippedmour colons of all the good biotics in there, and the process of rebuilding those probiotics can be long and hard. Since eliminating meat from my diet, I feel soooo much better. Red meat is also linked to increased risk colon cancer. I was a meat eater-for life. The idea of never eating red meat was annoying at first. But honestly, I just stopped eating it. All I had to do was remember how it's made me feel in the past, and it is no longer appetizing. At all. Once in awhile I sneak something red meat, but bc of how well balanced my stomach is now, it can handle it. Xxxberto: Drinking does affect my stomach, too, but bc of the Imodium in my system, I don't usually have any issues. I also don't drink like I used to due to my anxiety and a few vomiting-nights I don't wish to repeat, so I pretty much tap out at three beers if go out. I also wanted to point out that you are supposed to increase the dosage of the Acacia with time. You don't just take a tiny bit forever. You add more and more. I dump a ton in my water. It also requires some time to dissolve fully... I notice that I have to let it sit for a while before it fully dissolves. Are you increasing your dose? Imodium has also been a god send. Even half a pill just allows for more water absorption and thus more solid BMs. Anyway, I'm doing very well. Very very well. I know it is a combination of things that has gotten me to this place of general comfort. Spontaneous things still get me worried about whether or not my stomach will be able to handle it, but for right now, all I do is work at studentnteaching so I'm not really too concerned, I hope everyone else is having positive effects, and please consider the wholistic approach of diet and supplements, not just supplements.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I did increase to a tablespoon in am and pm. How much is a ton? I am curious to how much you are taking.....would you maybe measure one day?


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

XXXBerto55 said:


> I did increase to a tablespoon in am and pm. How much is a ton? I am curious to how much you are taking.....would you maybe measure one day?


I also put about a tablespoon in each time. possibly a table spoon and a half. I made a little scoop thing out of paper and tape so I didn't have to use a spoon each time, therefore my measurements are a bit estimated. I also don't use the same amount each time. I gauge it by water intake... some days I only have a small water bottle to take w me, so I won't put as much in. other days I'll have a giant bottle and I'll dump two scoops of the fiber in there. the Imodium has also been helping me, but prior to that, the acacia was working well on its own. Like I said also I cut out many foods and THAT has also been one of the smartest things I ever did for myself. I hope the acacia works for you :/


----------



## StellaMuro (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello! I can't believe it's been 4 months since I last posted here. So much has happened I can't even tell you-- but I will try anyway. As I mentioned in a earlier thread I had been preparing myself physically and mentally for student teaching. I was so unbelievable nervous and anxious about that it was almost not even funny. I really just wanted to throw in the towel without even trying.

Cut to 4 months later... I went through with the student teaching and it was hugely successful. I nailed it. I never had even ONE day when my IBS was an issue. NOT ONE! I think there was one morning when I was reacting badly to something and I got a little nervous but once I got to school, I was good enough to get through the day fine. OH! And it turned out that the teacher I was working alongside, has IBS. That immediately put me at ease. This period of 4 months was particularly intense and time-consuming.My brain like physically couldn't make room for stomach problems ahha. I was busy nonstop, working all night, and eating a very regimented menu. I took absolutely no big food risks. I've even lost almost 20 lbs!

I would typically pour my Acacia Powder into my water bottle for the day, and maybe take a colostrum or two. I had a multivitamin but I found that whenever I took it, I had looser stools the next day, so I kind of stopped taking that regularly and only take it once every couple weeks now. I also began taking--- IMMOODIUMMMM. My savior. I don't know what the hell I waiting for all these years. It's such a nice security blanket. And I really don't have those "rebound" issues I was so inaccurately fearing. In the beginning of my student teaching I would take a pill every two days, then maybe I'd take a half a pill every day, then maybe a pill every day... I varied it. I was taking a lot of it, that I know. Towards the end of the 4 months, I was either not taking it at all anymore, or maybe one pill in a week. At this point, if I take a full pill, I won't go to the bathroom for, like, days. I took one Christmas morning bc I knew I was going to be eating things I probably shouldn't, and I didn't go to the bathroom substantially for almost four days. I don't care, I mean I'd be happy if I never went again to be honest with you, but I was definitely starting to feel a little backed up and uncomfortable. As someone with IBS -D, that feeling is all but foreign to me. I now have a new appreciate for those who simply cannot go and really want to.

Anyway, my point of this little update is to just express my success thus far. I have cut out a lot of trigger foods like red meat (steaks, burgers, pot roasts, meatloaf, etc), tomato sauce based dishes (lasagna, anything parmesan, meatballs in sauce-double whammy- and tomato soup), and anything slimy (yogurt, pudding). I don't like eating fruit like apples and oranges and stuff because the acidity really bothers my stomach, so I've been eating fruit bars with like two servings of fruit in them. They're amazing. I also love Ella's fruit pouches. They are organic, and I think for babies, but I dont care they have amazing combinations of healthy foods and are portable. I don't drink milk anymore, though I rarely did anyway, but that usually means no cereal... which upsets me bc I love cereal. French fries usually cause a problem, but I have to allow myself few pleasures. Pizza almost always causes a problem bc of the melting, oily cheese and tomato sauce. I truly believe that without having made these changes in my diet, no amount of Acacia powder, colostrum, or probiotic would have done jack squat. For me personally, I HAD to knock these things out of my diet. Do I have a burger once a month? yes. Do I have pizza once a month? yup. Do I eat ice cream every once in a while? yes. But now that my IBS is under control and maintained, my body can handle a once-in-a-while trigger SO much better. I haven't had a "cramp" in months. I haven't had diarrhea in months. I think maybe once and it was bc I got cocky at an Italian restaurant and had eggplant parm drowning in sauce and cheese. I paid for that one and learned my lesson. By having a one-two punch attack on my IBS with *diet and supplements*, I think I have finally gotten to a place where I can "trust my success and not second guess it all the time. I still have anxiety problems, and often find myself worrying about things that haven't even happened, or aren't even in the works to happen. And that will often trigger some kind of visceral IBS-ish reaction. But so far, I have no data to prove that anything bad has happened. It's all been only good things.

I hope that others on here have experienced some semblance of relief, even if just a little. Any minute of your life that you can get back from IBS is worth something. Of course, I am now graduated from school and hanging around looking for a teaching job. There is a lot of uncertainty, anxiety, and situations that I would normally not want anything to do with (interviews, demo lessons, subbing), so I am struggling with that anxiety, and of course the anxiety isn't that I will bomb the interviews, it's that I will have stomach issues and back out. That's what I mean about learning to "trust" my success and trust the fact that its been four months since I had an "attack".

Please let me know how you're doing.


----------

